# Lexilogia’s English-Greek Vocabulary Quiz of the Day



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Κάθε μέρα θα προσθέτω εδώ ερώτηση για μία ή δύο αγγλικές λέξεις, έτσι που να μαζεύονται δέκα την εβδομάδα (θα φτιάχνουν έτσι ένα κουίζ των 10 λέξεων για όσους θέλουν να παίζουν μόνο μία φορά εβδομάδα). Αν πάει καλά το παιχνίδι (αν δηλαδή το φχαριστιέμαι να φτιάχνω τις ερωτήσεις), μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί και ο τρόπος βαθμολόγησης. Προς το παρόν, εγώ θα προσπαθώ να βρω ενδιαφέρουσες λέξεις και εσείς να βαθμολογείτε μόνοι σας τον εαυτό σας: 2 πόντοι αν ξέρετε τη σημασία της λέξης χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια, 1 αν τη βρείτε ή τη θυμηθείτε με βοήθεια. Για τη βοήθεια, περνάτε απλώς το δείκτη του ποντικιού πάνω από τη λέξη Βοήθεια. Για την απάντηση, πατάτε πάνω στο σύνδεσμο Απάντηση. Αν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε κάτι, θα πρέπει να το κάνετε σε άλλο νήμα — αυτό θα μένει κλειστό. Πάμε:

Q1: *salacious*
_ΕΔ: 190_​Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


Προσθήκη: Ο αριθμός δεξιά (ΕΔ: ΧΧΧ) είναι ο «εφημεριδικός δείκτης», όρος δικός μου, που σημαίνει εδώ τον αριθμό των συνολικών ευρημάτων της κάθε λέξης του κουίζ σε τρεις αγγλικούς ιστότοπους (bbc.co.uk, independent.co.uk, guardian.co.uk) διαιρεμένο διά 100. Δηλαδή: ΕΔ:20 σημαίνει περίπου 2.000 γκουγκλιές. Δεν ξεχνάμε ότι οι γκουγκλιές είναι ένα αναξιόπιστο μέτρο και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μάς δείχνει ότι μια λέξη (μπορεί να) χρησιμοποιείται στον Τύπο πιο συχνά από μια άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Δύο οι ερωτήσεις σήμερα, για να πιάσουμε τις δέκα και γιατί η μία προέρχεται από την ακουστική σχέση με τη χτεσινή.

Q2: *sagacious*
_ΕΔ: 20_​Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


Q3: *heckle*
_ΕΔ: 98_​Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Άλλες δύο λέξεις σήμερα, επειδή έχουν παρόμοιο ήχο και τις μπερδεύει ο κόσμος. Πρόσθεσα και τον _Εφημεριδικό Δείκτη_, τον οποίο εξηγώ στο πρώτο μήνυμα.


Q4: *craven*
_ΕΔ: 22_​Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


Q5: *graven*
_ΕΔ: 43_​Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Το ερώτημα αφορά το κοινό ουσιαστικό (το προσηγορικό, που λέμε).


Q6: *hamlet*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Με μια ωραία τριάδα αύριο τα πιάσαμε τα δέκα.


Q7: *antrum of Highmore*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

Προσέξτε τη διαφορά στην ορθογραφία, παρότι και οι τρεις λέξεις τελειώνουν σε παρόμοιο φτάρνισμα. Αυτές οι λέξεις δεν έχουν συναρπαστικές ιστορίες, αλλά είναι μπερδευτικές.


Q8: *scrumptious*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση

Q9: *sumptuous*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση

Q10: *presumptuous*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Καλή βδομάδα. Ένα σήμερα, αλλά με ιστορία ολόκληρο κατεβατό. Και ταιριαστή στη βδομάδα των Παθών.


Q11: *maudlin*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Διαφοροποιημένη σήμερα η ερώτηση. Δεν ενδιαφέρει η μετάφραση, που δεν έχει τίποτα το περίεργο (εκτός αν νομίζετε ότι είναι το ίδιο, ας πούμε, με το «Manchester United rules»), αλλά το θέμα είναι αν ξέρετε ποιο άθλημα διέπουν αυτοί οι κανόνες. Τρεις πόντοι αν μαντέψετε και ποια λέξη της Βίβλου εμφανίζεται στην ανάλυση του θέματος. 


Q12: *Queensberry rules*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2011)

Μένουμε στα θρησκευτικά θέματα... ή μήπως όχι;


Q13: *crux*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Με πεζό. Και δεν θέλω «φιλισταίος», για να ξέρουμε για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε. 


Q14: *philistine*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

*Q15*

Καλή η ξεκούραση, αλλά μας καλούν τα κουίζ. Και ήθελα να ολοκληρώσω το γύρο με τα θρησκευτικά με 24 φράσεις από τη Βίβλο. Προσπάθησα να συγκεντρώσω εκφράσεις που είναι γνωστές και στις δύο γλώσσες, γιατί είναι αρκετές οι αγγλικές εκφράσεις από την Παλαιά ή την Καινή Διαθήκη (π.χ. Pride goes before a fall) που το αντίστοιχό τους στην ελληνική Βίβλο δεν έχει δώσει κανένα γνωστό κλισέ. Και αντιστρόφως — π.χ. το «τι µέλλει γενέσθαι» είναι ένα αδιάφορο «the things which shall be hereafter» (στην επί Ιακώβου μετάφραση).

Δεν ήθελα να είναι πολύ εύκολα, αλλά ούτε και πολύ δύσκολα. Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω το βαθμό της δυσκολίας — οι παλιότεροι είχαμε πάντα καλύτερη σχέση με αυτά. Βεβαιώθηκα πάντως ότι τα ελληνικά υπάρχουν όλα στο ΛΝΕΓ (απ’ όπου ξεσήκωσα και τις περισσότερες ερμηνευτικές σημειώσεις).

Οι σωστές ελληνικές εκφράσεις μπορεί να είναι παρμένες κατευθείαν από τη Βίβλο ή να προτιμάμε μια νεοελληνική εκδοχή. Όπου ταίριαζε έβαλα και τις δύο εκδοχές. Και τα αγγλικά αυτής της σελίδας δεν είναι όλα από την King James. Προσοχή ωστόσο: Παίρνετε πόντους αν έχετε δώσει σωστά το απολίθωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε και όχι κάνα αδόκιμο τέρας.

Αν θέλετε να βαθμολογήσετε τον εαυτό σας, πάρτε χαρτί, αριθμήστε από το 1 ως το 24 και αρχίστε να γράφετε. 

Θα βρείτε τις απαντήσεις σε κάποιον από τους συνδέσμους στο κάτω μέρος. Μόνο ένας οδηγεί στις σωστές απαντήσεις (θα φανεί από τον τίτλο). Οι υπόλοιποι οδηγούν σε νήματα παρεμφερή, αλλά μισοπεθαμένα, που κάποτε πρέπει να αναστηθούν κι αυτά. Για να βρείτε τον σωστό σύνδεσμο αρκεί να απαντήσετε σωστά στην ερώτηση: πόσες ήταν οι μωρές παρθένες;

*
Judge not, that ye be not judged. (Matthew 7:1)
for a mess of pottage (Genesis, 25)
Be fruitful, and multiply. (Genesis 1:28)
Give place unto wrath. (Romans 12:19)
You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel. (Matthew 23:24)
in the twinkling of an eye (1 Corinthians 15:52)
(praise him) with stringed instruments and organs (Psalm 150, 4)
on the just and on the unjust (Matthew 5:45)
Seek and you will find. (Matthew 7:7)
The hour is at hand. (Matthew 26:45)
He who does not work, neither shall he eat. (2 Thessalonians 3:10 )
the widow’s mite (Luke 21:2)
The last shall be first. (Luke 13:30)
The days are evil. (Ephesians 5:16)
Wine maketh glad the heart of man. (Psalm 104:15)
Whom the Lord loves He corrects. (Proverbs 3:12)
No man can serve two masters. (Matthew 6:24)
Let this cup pass from me. (Matthew 26:39)
What need we any further witnesses? (Mark 14:63)
Get thee behind me, Satan. (Matthew 16:23)
Rejoice and be glad. (Matthew 5:12)
the fatted calf (Luke 15:23)
Thy will be done. (Matthew 6:10)
Man does not live by bread alone. (Matthew 6:10)
*
Για να βρείτε τις αντίστοιχες ελληνικές εκφράσεις, πατήστε στη σωστή απάντηση στην ερώτηση: _Πόσες ήταν οι μωρές παρθένες;_

Πέντε ......... Εφτά ......... Εννιά ......... Δέκα
(Όχι, δεν υπάρχει επιλογή «ουκ έστιν αριθμός».)


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2011)

Και πάνω που γίνατε ξεφτέρια στη Βίβλο, να ένα πολύ δύσκολο — δυσκολεύει και τους Αγγλοσάξονες.


Q16: *inchoate*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

Άλλο ένα που δυσκολεύει και τους Αγγλοσάξονες. Αυτό το βλέπουμε και στον τίτλο βιβλίου (που ωστόσο δεν είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία): _I always look up the word 'egregious'_!


Q17: *egregious*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2011)

Ευκολάκι σήμερα, πριν πέσετε να με φάτε. Μια παράλειψή μας:


Q18: *enervating*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

Σήμερα θα έπρεπε να βάλω τρεις ερωτήσεις για να πιάσω τη νόρμα, αλλά έπειτα θυμήθηκα ότι είναι εργατική πρωτομαγιά. Και αργία και απεργία και όλα τα καλά του κόσμου — μία λέξη και πολύ σάς πέφτει. Καλό μήνα!


Q19: *specious*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2011)

Περιέργως η λέξη λείπει από αρκετά αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά, παρότι και παλιά είναι και συνηθισμένη.


Q20: *malarkey *

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


Μια και έχει χαθεί η φωτογραφία, ιδού το λήμμα στο OED:



Spoiler



*malarkey* slang (orig. U.S.).
(məˈlɑːkɪ) 
Also malaky, malarky, mullarkey. 
[Origin unknown.] 

Humbug, nonsense, foolishness. 

1929 J. P. McEvoy _Hollywood Girl_ vii. 102 It's a wonder you notice me, I told him. That's a lot of malaky, says he. 
1930 _Variety_ 29 Oct., The song is ended but the Malarkey lingers on. 
1934 _Esquire_ Dec. 49/3 Daughter of Mrs. Sally Alden, father unknown! What malarkey! All hooey, even protected by the official records of a friendly republic. 
1938 _Down Beat_ Mar. 5/4 We've got to say to the recording companies‥‘Cut out the Mullarkey and give us some down-home stuff!’ 
1945 J. Steinbeck _Cannery Row_ xiii. 55 He knew God damn well the story was so much malarky. 
1958 _Sunday Times_ 20 Apr. 31/1, I will only give you the politician's malarky about imponderables and changing circumstances. 
1960 G. M. Wilson _It rained that Friday_ xi. 107 Somebody's passed the word round that the island's haunted. I told them it was a lot of malarkey. 
1963 J. Mitford _Amer. Way of Death_ iii. 139 The malarkey that surrounds the usual kind of funeral. 
1964 _Punch_ 23 Dec. 964/3 Any mullarkey from ratting to potato picking. 
1965 _Sunday Mail Mag._ (Brisbane) 15 Aug. 5/3 Here was a man who didn't give you the old malarky. 
1973 _Observer_ 25 Mar. 12/2 Tall stories‥of rattlesnakes bringing up a nestful of baby robins,‥or some such malarkey.​


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Αυτή τη λέξη την έχουν τα περισσότερα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά, αλλά, πράγμα περίεργο, δεν χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά συχνά.


Q21: *niggardly*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

Εύκολο και γρήγορο σήμερα.


Q22: *comeuppance*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Το είδος του χιούμορ που λείπει από τους πολιτικούς μας. Ουπς, το μαρτύρησα;!


Q23: *self-deprecating*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...


Q24: *vicissitudes*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Εύκολη και γνωστή λέξη, ελπίζω, αλλά με όμορφη ιστορία.


Q25: *hackneyed*

Βοήθεια ................................... Απάντηση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Περιέργως η λέξη λείπει από αρκετά αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά, παρότι και παλιά είναι και συνηθισμένη.
> 
> 
> Q20: *malarkey *
> ...




Όπως μαθαίνουμε από εδώ, η λέξη ανήκει στις πιο συχνά αναζητούμενες στο 'Merriam-Webster' Online, ιδιαίτερα μετά τη χρήση της από τον Τζο Μπάιντεν, τον αντιπρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ, στο ντιμπέιτ των υποψήφιων αντιπροέδρων με τον Πολ Ράιαν.


----------

